# Homeowner special



## JorgensenPlbg (Jul 12, 2010)

So I go to change out a toilet. The old one wasn't flushing says the new homeowner. I pull the toilet that was siliconed to the floor and see the closet bolts on the front of the closet collar! The rough was about 8-1/2" the moron used a wax ring and putty to try to make a seal...plus the great caulk job. Hopefully the new homeowner can go back on the seller for repair costs. WTF are people thinking when do stuff like this.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

There is no plumbing error that cannot be "Fixed" with a copious application of RTV Sillycone...


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

i was only hoping it would last a year. my work held up for 13 months, the check cleared, and no call back. i'm good. :laughing:


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Some of the new Kohler toilets don't even need flange bolts.... They have two plastic L brackets that you mount to the floor and your good to go


----------



## JorgensenPlbg (Jul 12, 2010)

Hillside said:


> Some of the new Kohler toilets don't even need flange bolts.... They have two plastic L brackets that you mount to the floor and your good to go


True but they have to line up with the closet collar! 🚽💩


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Those still have that plastic s-trap thing you bolt to the existing toilet flange.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Hillside said:


> Some of the new Kohler toilets don't even need flange bolts.... They have two plastic L brackets that you mount to the floor and your good to go


Persuade.


----------



## JorgensenPlbg (Jul 12, 2010)

Offset collar fixed it without busting up the floor.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

JorgensenPlbg said:


> Offset collar fixed it without busting up the floor.


Nice fix, I hope it's going to get secured .


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Gotta love ss soiux chief offset flanges


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Am I the only one who runs tapcons in every hole available


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

I'll tell ya , I never bolt the tee bolt to the flange, there isn't enuff hardware in my tee bolt set


----------



## JorgensenPlbg (Jul 12, 2010)

I use the 1/4" mushroom head pin anchors in every hole. Had to wait for the pour rock to setup.


----------



## JorgensenPlbg (Jul 12, 2010)

GREENPLUM said:


> I'll tell ya , I never bolt the tee bolt to the flange, there isn't enuff hardware in my tee bolt set


Been using the Hodes copper bolts like that for years without a problem.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

JorgensenPlbg said:


> I use the 1/4" mushroom head pin anchors in every hole. Had to wait for the pour rock to setup.


We knew you wouldn't leave it unbolted


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

JorgensenPlbg said:


> I use the 1/4" mushroom head pin anchors in every hole. Had to wait for the pour rock to setup.


Good stuff, that's what I used to use.


----------



## JorgensenPlbg (Jul 12, 2010)

GREENPLUM said:


> We knew you wouldn't leave it unbolted


Yea you don't use copper closet bolts and plumbers putty to set a toilet and not anchor the collar.


----------

